# GE icemaker - getting real small cubes



## quigleybmd (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a GE Profile Refrig with Bottom Freezer, Model PFCS1NFXBSS, with an icemaker in the Freezer. It's 1.5 years old. A couple of months ago it stopped making ice. We found that there was ice clogging the filler tube & tray that it feeds in back of the freezer. I was able to take off the ice maker to get to the tray that is under the filler tube, and break off the ice. I put the icemaker back on, and it started making ice again (the half moon cubes), but now the cubes are real small (I'm guessing about 1/2 the size they should be). The troubleshooting section in the manual says that small cubes are caused by a clogged water filter. But there is no water filter installed (there is a plug instead, which the manual indicates can be used in place of a water filter).

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Make sure the screen at the inlet valve is clear might be a good, cheap place to start. Also make sure the tube and the tube outlet in the freezer is clear of *any* ice. The tube may have to be replaced in the freezer.


----------



## quigleybmd (Sep 17, 2006)

*Where is screen at inlet valve?*

Thanks! Can you tell me where exactly the screen at the inlet valve is? Do I need to remove the icemaker to see it? Also, fyi, the Water Filter Reset light is orange, in the refrigerator, even though as I mentioned, we don't have a water filter installed. Maybe it's worth putting a filter in? Thanks again.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

*If* it has one, it should be in the valve itself. Now that I think about it, it may not have a screen there like some appliances.

I was checking a dryer out today that I took out of my house and kept covered up all winter. Just checking it and the washer to make sure nothing happened to them while sitting on the porch of one my buildings. I saw a piece on the dryer I had forgotten it had.

When the light came on our fridge telling us the filter needed changing we removed it for a little while and the light stayed on.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> ice clogging the filler tube & tray that it feeds in back of the freezer


Something is interferring with the fill, so have you checked for a kinked line? Checked the shut-off valve where it is attached to the water supply? They can get clogged from hard water. Make sure the freezer temp is at least 15 degrees.

If you could catch it filling and time it, yuo might get an idea if it is the fill valve, icemaker needing adjustment or the shut-off valve.


----------

